
How to build an autonomous, voice-controlled, face-recognizing drone for $200 - nogaleviner
https://www.oreilly.com/ideas/how-to-build-an-autonomous-voice-controlled-face-recognizing-drone-for-200
======
ge96
What it uses JavaScript? Muy interesante

